# ΕΚΕΒΙ



## elimeli (Dec 11, 2012)

(Αρχικός τίτλος: ΕΚΕΒΙ: Σκάνδαλο, παραίτηση του ΔΣ και της διευθύντριάς του, κλείσιμο)

Μετά τη δημοσίευση του άρθρου που ακολουθεί στο _*Βήμα*_ (*Λώρη Κέζα*), ο υφυπουργός Πολιτισμού ζήτησε την παραίτηση του ΔΣ του ΕΚΕΒΙ, της διευθύντριας Κατρίν Βελισσάρη και της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του Προγράμματος Φιλαναγνωσία, οι οποίοι και παραιτήθηκαν (http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=488122).


Σύγκρουση πνευματικών συμφερόντων
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 10/12/2012 12:45
Κέζα Λώρη

Συνεδριάζει επιτροπή που διαχειρίζεται κρατικό χρήμα σταλμένο από την Ευρώπη. Ας φανταστούμε διαλόγους που αφορούν προμήθεια υλικού:

«Δικά σου έβαλες;».

«Εβαλα, έβαλα μπόλικα».

«Εγώ έβαλα τα δικά μου, της γυναίκας μου και της κόρης μου».

Υποθετικοί διάλογοι που αποτυπώνουν τη νοοτροπία ανθρώπων οι οποίοι ανέλαβαν να διαχειριστούν χρήματα, αλλά δίνουν την εντύπωση οτι βολεύουν τους εαυτούς τους. Δεν αφορά μεγάλο σκάνδαλο, ας πούμε μια κατασκευαστική εταιρεία. Αφορά την αγορά παραμυθιών από το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου. Μια δαπάνη της τάξεως των 315.000 ευρώ.

Ας πιάσουμε την ιστορία από την αρχή. Το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, μέσω του εποπτευόμενου οργανισμού, ξεκίνησε το πρόγραμμα Φιλαναγνωσία για τα σχολεία. Διόρισε μια επιτροπή εννέα ατόμων, τα οποία είναι υπεύθυνα για τις δράσεις. Μία από τις δράσεις είναι η αγορά βιβλίων. Στην επιτροπή μετέχουν συγγραφείς και εκπαιδευτικοί. Οι συγγραφείς Μάνος Κοντολέων και Βαγγέλης Ηλιόπουλος έκριναν ως καλύτερα, μεταξύ άλλων και πολλά απο τα δικά τους βιβλία. Από δίπλα χώθηκαν και οι μεταφράσεις παιδικών βιβλίων δύο ακόμη μελών της επιτροπής. Επιπλέον, η επιτροπή έκρινε ως καλύτερα τα βιβλία της συζύγου και της θυγατέρας του Μάνου Κοντολέων. Αλήθεια λέμε, δεν κάνουμε πλάκα...

Οι αριθμοί είναι πιο εύγλωττοι από οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο. Επελέγησαν 498 βιβλία εκ των οποίων τα 33 είναι τα δικά τους. Επειδή μάλιστα υπήρχε όριο, μέχρι έξι βιβλία ανά συγγραφέα, έκαναν κι άλλες ζαβολιές. Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει ότι με κάποιο τρόπο χώθηκε ως έβδομο βιβλίο μια συνεργασία του Βαγγέλη Ηλιόπουλου με άλλη συγγραφέα ενώ η υπογραφή του περιέργως σβήστηκε από τον κατάλογο. Και από πάνω έριξαν το μελάνι της σουπιάς, μέσα από παραπλανητικά νούμερα: «Ο τελικός κατάλογος των προς προμήθεια τίτλων περιλαμβάνει 498 τίτλους, 219 συγγραφέων (ελλήνων και ξένων) από 56 εκδοτικούς οίκους». Πλουραλισμός, εεε; Ετσι φαίνεται. Πλην, όμως, ορθώνεται η διάκριση του είναι και του φαίνεσθαι.

Επαναλαμβάνουμε για να εμπεδώσουμε: 498 τίτλοι από 56 εκδότες. Σκαλίζουμε τον κατάλογο: 123 τίτλοι από τις εκδόσεις Πατάκη. Ενας οίκος καταλαμβάνει το 25% του καταλόγου και όλως συμπτωματικώς είναι εκδότης του Βαγγέλη Ηλιόπουλου και του Μάνου Κοντολέων. Και επειδή οι αριθμοί είναι πιο εύγλωττοι: ο Ηλιόπουλος μέσα σε 15 χρόνια έχει περισσότερες από 130 συνεργασίες με τον Πατάκη (συγγραφή βιβλίων, συμμετοχή σε συλλογικά έργα, μεταφράσεις). Η οικογένεια Κοντολέων, στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα, έχει περισσότερες από 110 συνεργασίες με τον συγκεκριμένο εκδότη. Πρόκειται για μια εξόφθαλμη υπόθεση σύγκρουσης συμφερόντων (conflict of interests) που απειλεί την υλοποίηση του προγράμματος.

Το πρόγραμμα Φιλαναγνωσία έχει και άλλες δράσεις. Μία από αυτές αφορούσε την εκτύπωση ενός φυλλαδίου όπου 8 συγγραφείς απευθύνουν ένα γράμμα σε μαθητές. Το φυλλάδιο μοιράστηκε σε 1.500 παιδιά. Η επιτροπή και πάλι επέλεξε τα προαναφερθέντα μέλη της. Δηλαδή, αντί να προωθούν την αγάπη για τα βιβλία, προωθούν τον εαυτό τους, με δαπάνη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, της σύγκρουσης συμφερόντων, υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ευαισθησία. Οι Ευρωπαίοι κυνηγούν ακόμη και την υπόνοια, πόσω μάλλον το εξόφθαλμο. Είναι, λοιπόν, απορίας άξιον που ακόμη δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποια αντίδραση από τον αρμόδιο, τον Κώστα Τζαβάρα, υπουργό Πολιτισμού.

Αυτή τη στιγμή, από το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού «τρέχουν» προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ των 600 εκατ. ευρώ. Ενα αναξιόπιστο πρόγραμμα, μια εξόφθαλμη ιστορία προσωπικών κινήτρων, είναι το μόνο που δεν χρειαζόταν ο Κώστας Τζαβάρας. Αυτό που μας μεταφέρουν στελέχη ειδικευμένα στο Εθνικό Στρατηγικό Πλαίσιο Αναφοράς (το ΕΣΠΑ δηλαδή), καθώς και διατελέσαντες νομικοί σύμβουλοι της κυβέρνησης, είναι ότι μια οποιαδήποτε ένσταση από κάποιον που έχει έννομο συμφέρον (συγγραφέα ή εκδότη) μπορεί να τινάξει όλο το πρόγραμμα στο αέρα. Αν αλλάξει η επιτροπή, συνταχθεί νέος κατάλογος και δημοσιευτεί νέα προκήρυξη, χάνονται οι προθεσμίες. Αν, πάλι, δεν αντικατασταθεί η επιτροπή, υπάρχει κίνδυνος κατοπινών παρατράγουδων.

Αραγε εντυπωσιάζεται κανείς από την κακοδιαχείριση 315.000 ευρώ; Είναι μικρό το ποσό, αλλά γενικά τα συμπεράσματα. Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, η Ελλάδα των συντεχνιών, των κομπιναδόρων, των παρατρεχάμενων.


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει: Ο Μάνος Κοντολέων, του Μάνου Κοντολέων και η οικογένεια Κοντολέων; όχι του Μάνου Κοντολέοντος και η οικογένεια Κοντολέοντος, όπως κανονικά θα πρέπει να λέγεται και η κόρη του;



Προσθήκη συνδέσμου από nickel:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κολες-καταλήξεις&p=64167&viewfull=1#post64167


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2012)

Ναι, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2012)

Αλήθεια, γιατί μένει άκλιτο αυτό το επίθετο; Ποτέ μου δεν το κατάλαβα...

Και γιατί θεωρείται απαραίτητη η συμπλήρωση του όρου _σύγκρουση συμφερόντων_ εντός παρενθέσεως στα αγγλικά; Τόσο περίεργος είναι ή τον ακούμε πρώτη φορά στα ελληνικά;


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 11, 2012)

elimeli said:


> Λώρη Κέζα στο «Βήμα» said:
> 
> 
> > Επαναλαμβάνουμε για να εμπεδώσουμε: 498 τίτλοι από 56 εκδότες. Σκαλίζουμε τον κατάλογο: 123 τίτλοι από τις εκδόσεις Πατάκη. Ενας οίκος καταλαμβάνει το 25% του καταλόγου και όλως συμπτωματικώς είναι εκδότης του Βαγγέλη Ηλιόπουλου και του Μάνου Κοντολέων.



Αυτό από μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα απολύτως. Και πού ξέρω εγώ αν στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο ο εκδότης αυτός βγάζει το 80% (ή το 5%) των βιβλίων της ελληνικής αγοράς;


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Απορία: για να αποφευχθούν τέτοια, δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά η επιτροπή να αποτελείται από άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το χώρο των εκδόσεων του παιδικού βιβλίου, π.χ. επιτροπή φιλολόγων και δασκάλων;


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία: για να αποφευχθούν τέτοια, δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά η επιτροπή να αποτελείται από άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το χώρο των εκδόσεων του παιδικού βιβλίου, π.χ. επιτροπή φιλολόγων και δασκάλων;



Αναφέρεσαι στη χώρα που έπρεπε να της κάτσει ολόκληρο σκάνδαλο Κοσκωτά για να θεσμοθετήσει κάποια -δειλά- μέτρα εσωτερικού ελέγχου και πρόληψης ξεπλύματος χρήματος στις τράπεζες και ολόκληρο μαύρο χρηματιστηριακό 1999 για να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν και κάποιες στοιχειώδεις ρυθμίσεις στις αγορές μετοχών.

Ε, με κάθε φάπα κάτι μαθαίνουμε (μαθαίνουμε; μαθαίνουμε; )


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2012)

Διαβάζω ότι ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός πολιτισμού ζήτησε την παραίτηση των μελών του Δ.Σ. του ΕΚΕΒΙ. Ξέρω βέβαια πως ζούμε στην Ελλάδα του Τσοχατζόπουλου, και δεν αμφιβάλλω για το ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση πράγματι να τρέχει κάτι, αλλά τέτοια κατάργηση του τεκμηρίου της αθωότητας μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Ούτε μισή έρευνα να δούμε αν ευσταθεί πράγματι το δημοσίευμα και σε ποιο βαθμό;


----------



## elimeli (Dec 12, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το θέμα είχε τεθεί ήδη από τις 19/11: http://www.tovima.gr/culture/article/?aid=484678 Είχαν σταλεί ακόμα και εξώδικα στο ΕΚΕΒΙ. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ανήκουστη η τακτική των μελών της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του προγράμματος Φιλαναγνωσία να συμπεριλάβουν εαυτούς και αλλήλους (συγγενείς εν προκειμένω, για φίλους δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε) στο εν λόγω πρόγραμμα. Διεθνώς είθισται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τα μέλη της επιτροπής να παραιτούνται ή να εξαιρούν εαυτόν (ή και αλλήλους) από τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα, διαγωνισμούς κτλ. Όλες αυτές οι πατέντες διαπλοκής (ελληνικής κοπής πάντα) πρέπει να καταδικάζονται από όλους εμάς μετά βδελυγμίας και το κράτος να παίρνει τα μέτρα του. Βεβαίως το ελληνικό κράτος δεν προβαίνει συνήθως σε παρόμοιες γενναίες κινήσεις, έτσι που σκέφτομαι ότι δύο είναι οι εκδοχές: Πραγματικά κινδυνεύουν τα χρήματα του ΕΣΠΑ με όλα αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια ή πρέπει με αυτή την αφορμή να αντικατασταθούν οι "παλιοί δικοί μας" με "καινούργιους δικούς μας". (Μπορούν να ισχύουν και οι δύο εκδοχές συγχρόνως.) Γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι αυτοί οι κύριοι και οι κυρίες είναι διορισμένοι (όπως ο κ. Βασίλειος Βιτσαξής, πρέσβης ε.τ., που εκπροσωπεί τους μεταφραστές). Και εδώ τίθεται ένα γενικότερο θέμα για τη λειτουργία του ΕΚΕΒΙ και για το αν πραγματικά χαράζει εθνική στρατηγική όσον αφορά το βιβλίο.
Επίσης στις 3/12 ανακοινώθηκε και η βραχεία λίστα για τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Παιδικού Βιβλίου: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=2260387 Και εδώ βλέπουμε ότι στα 31 βιβλία τα 12 είναι των εκδόσεων Πατάκη (38,7%).


----------



## rogne (Dec 12, 2012)

elimeli said:


> Γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι αυτοί οι κύριοι και οι κυρίες είναι διορισμένοι (όπως ο κ. Βασίλειος Βιτσαξής, πρέσβης ε.τ., που εκπροσωπεί τους μεταφραστές).



Χρόνια τώρα διασκεδάζουμε με τον "εκπρόσωπό μας" στο ΔΣ του ΕΚΕΒΙ. Είναι βέβαια να μην πάρει φόρα κανείς, αφού πρώτα "εκπροσώπησε την Ελλάδα στα Ηνωμένα Έθνη, στο Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης, στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής και σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές, ασιατικές γλώσσες".

Να σημειωθεί ότι λοιδορώ την ιδιότητα, όχι τον άνθρωπο (που δεν τον ξέρω). Και να ευχαριστήσω και από αυτό το βήμα την biblionet για την εμπνευσμένη καταχώρησή της.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 12, 2012)

elimeli said:


> Επίσης στις 3/12 ανακοινώθηκε και η βραχεία λίστα για τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Παιδικού Βιβλίου: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=2260387 Και εδώ βλέπουμε ότι στα 31 βιβλία τα 12 είναι των εκδόσεων Πατάκη (38,7%).



Επαναλαμβάνω, επειδή φαίνεται πως την πρώτη φορά δεν έπιασε: ο αριθμός αυτός από μόνος του δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Πρέπει να συνυπολογίσει κανείς το ποσοστό της αγοράς που αντιστοιχεί στις εκδόσεις αυτές. Ακόμα και στο άρθρο του Βήματος το λέει ξεκάθαρα: "ο μεγαλύτερος παραγωγός παιδικών βιβλίων της αγοράς". Αυτό που δεν λέει κανείς είναι το ποσοστό αυτής της παραγωγής: αν είναι μικρό, τότε μάλλον έχουμε παρατυπία, αν είναι όμως πολύ μεγάλο τότε τα 25% και 39% είναι απολύτως λογικά.


----------



## elimeli (Dec 13, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω, επειδή φαίνεται πως την πρώτη φορά δεν έπιασε: ο αριθμός αυτός από μόνος του δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Πρέπει να συνυπολογίσει κανείς το ποσοστό της αγοράς που αντιστοιχεί στις εκδόσεις αυτές. Ακόμα και στο άρθρο του Βήματος το λέει ξεκάθαρα: "ο μεγαλύτερος παραγωγός παιδικών βιβλίων της αγοράς". Αυτό που δεν λέει κανείς είναι το ποσοστό αυτής της παραγωγής: αν είναι μικρό, τότε μάλλον έχουμε παρατυπία, αν είναι όμως πολύ μεγάλο τότε τα 25% και 39% είναι απολύτως λογικά.



Μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο Βιβλιονέτ δίνει τα εξής στοιχεία για τα βιβλία παιδικής, εφηβικής και νεανικής λογοτεχνίας Ελλήνων συγγραφέων (2011): 
*Πατάκης: 43 τίτλους*
*Μίνωας: 21*
*Άγκυρα: 56*
*Μεταίχμιο:30*
*Παπαδόπουλος: 38* 
Κοίταξα μερικούς εκδοτικούς ενδεικτικά και δεν μου φαίνονται αβυσσαλέες οι διαφορές, ούτε και τόσο γίγας ο Πατάκης (αν και είναι ένα θέμα αν τίθεται και μέχρι ποιο βαθμό το ποσοτικό κριτήριο). Άρα μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2012)

Μήπως ο Πατάκης υποβάλλει συστηματικά όλα τα βιβλία που εκδίδει στα βραβεία;

Ήμουνα κάποτε σε μια επιτροπή που διαχειριζόταν ένα βιβλιοβραβείο και είχαμε έναν εκδοτικό οίκο που μας έστελνε κάθε χρόνο όλα τα βιβλία που είχε εκδώσει εκείνη τη χρονιά. Οι άλλοι στέλνανε ένα βιβλίο.


----------



## elimeli (Dec 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μήπως ο Πατάκης υποβάλλει συστηματικά όλα τα βιβλία που εκδίδει στα βραβεία;
> 
> Ήμουνα κάποτε σε μια επιτροπή που διαχειριζόταν ένα βιβλιοβραβείο και είχαμε έναν εκδοτικό οίκο που μας έστελνε κάθε χρόνο όλα τα βιβλία που είχε εκδώσει εκείνη τη χρονιά. Οι άλλοι στέλνανε ένα βιβλίο.



Και πες ότι είναι έτσι με τα βραβεία, αν και δεν το πολυπιστεύω, γιατί όλοι οι εκδοτικοί ενδιαφέρονται για το οικονομικό αντίκρισμα ενός βραβείου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση καταρρίπτεται ένα επιχείρημα υπέρ της Επιστημονικής Επιτροπής του προγράμματος Φιλαναγνωσία (νομίζω χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τις εκδόσεις Πατάκη), ότι το 78-80% των προτεινόμενων βιβλίων αποφάσισαν να είναι Ελλήνων συγγραφέων και προφανώς είχαν λιγότερους τίτλους όσοι εκδίδουν μεταφρασμένη παιδική λογοτεχνία. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι τα πράγματα. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μην επισημάνω ότι πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής για την απονομή των Κρατικών Βραβείων Παιδικού Βιβλίου είναι η κ. Αναστασία Κατσίκη, που συμμετείχε στην προαναφερθείσα Επιστημονική Επιτροπή: http://www.yppo.gr/6/g6320.jsp?obj_id=2172


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι κριτές δεν έπρεπε να είναι συγγραφείς και να έχουν δικά τους βιβλία -από την άλλη, βέβαια, αν ήταν μη συγγραφείς αλλά άνθρωποι του χώρου όλο και κάποιους φίλους θα είχαν, κι αν δεν ήταν άνθρωποι του χώρου θα έβγαινε άλλος να παραπονεθεί που άσχετοι διαλέγουν βιβλία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Οι κριτές θα έπρεπε να είναι σωστοί αναγνώστες: δάσκαλοι που διαβάζουν όλα αυτά τα βιβλία για παιδιά, οι λιγοστοί βιβλιοπώλες παιδικών τμημάτων των βιβλιοπωλείων που διαβάζουν βιβλία για να ξέρουν τι να συστήσουν, βιβλιοθηκάριοι που κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα ή θα ήθελαν να το κάνουν και για τους σκοπούς μιας τέτοιας επιτροπής, κριτικοί παιδικού βιβλίου, αλλά και διαβαστεροί μαθητές που έχουν δείξει ότι έχουν κριτικές ικανότητες και θα ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν σε τέτοιες επιτροπές. Αυτό θα ήταν η ιδανική λύση.

Το εντελώς αντίθετο, η χειρότερη λύση, είναι να υπάρχουν στην επιτροπή άνθρωποι που διαλέγουν τα δικά τους βιβλία. Ακόμα κι αν είναι οι καλύτεροι κριτές και αν τα βιβλία τους είναι τα καλύτερα του κόσμου, αυτός είναι ο τρόπος ώστε μια καλή επιλογή να θεωρηθεί ακραία αυτοεξυπηρέτηση. Το όλο θέμα δεν είναι απλώς θέμα ηθικής. Είναι θέμα και απλής λογικής. Της οποίας η χρηματιστηριακή αξία έχει φτάσει εδώ στα ύψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2012)

Η σοφία των πολλών έχει αποδείξει πως (συνήθως) δεν πέφτει έξω όταν η επιλογή γίνεται από κάποιες μικρές λίστες με προεπιλεγμένες προτάσεις (προφανώς, από κάποιες επιτροπές ειδικών). Εδώ όμως, το θέμα δεν είναι η βράβευση κάποιων, λίγων τίτλων, αλλά η αγορά πολλών. Ειλικρινά, τώρα, ακόμη και αν η σχετική παραγωγή για το 2011 δεν ξεπερνάει κατά πολύ τους 188 τίτλους που έκανε τον κόπο να καταμετρήσει η elimeli, πόσον χρόνο χρειάζεται ένας άνθρωπος για να σχηματίσει πλήρη και τεκμηριωμένη άποψη για όλους τους τίτλους; Πόσον χρόνο για να συγκρίνουν τις επιλογές τους; Προσφέρεται στα μέλη της επιτροπής η δυνατότητα να βρουν αυτόν τον χρόνο ή τους ζητείται απλώς να σχηματίσουν μια λίστα χωρίς να το παρακάνουν --δηλαδή, απλώς να προετοιμάσουν μια «σεμνή» πολιτική απόφαση κατανομής κονδυλίων;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ακόμη και αν η σχετική παραγωγή για το 2011 δεν ξεπερνάει κατά πολύ τους 188 τίτλους που έκανε τον κόπο να καταμετρήσει η elimeli


Δεν διαλέγεις από το σύνολο της παραγωγής, αλλά από τους τίτλους που έχουν υποβάλει οι εκδότες προς κρίση με βάση λίστα κριτηρίων που τους έχεις δώσει. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να τα κάνεις αυτά καλά και γρήγορα και με σχετική ευθυκρισία. Και χωρίς να ξεχνάς ότι σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις κάποιοι θα θυμηθούν και τη γυναίκα του Καίσαρα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Ο Σύλλογος Εκδοτών Βιβλίου Αθηνών (sic) ζητά την κατάργηση του ΕΚΕΒΙ (λινκ από Το Βήμα):

Αθήνα, 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2012
Προς
Τα Μ.Μ.Ε.

Δελτίο τύπου

Η μεγαλύτερη ελπίδα της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας του κλάδου του βιβλίου είναι ότι η ανεξέλεγκτη και επιζήμια πορεία του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου τερματίζεται κάπου εδώ. Επιζήμια και για τον κλάδο του βιβλίου (πλην εξαιρέσεων που πάντα επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα) και για τον έλληνα πολίτη που πλήρωσε –ειδικά τα τελευταία 12 χρόνια– από την τσέπη του πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ για την προβολή ολίγων εκλεκτών και σίγουρα όχι για την προβολή του ελληνικού βιβλίου συνολικά.

Έχουμε αναφερθεί και παλιότερα στην κακή λειτουργία του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ.* (όπως τουλάχιστον κατάντησε τα τελευταία 10 -12 χρόνια), τα αμέτρητα χρήματα που ξόδεψε και τα προβλήματα που δημιούργησε σε εκδότες, βιβλιοπώλες και συγγραφείς. Ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για μία ΔΕΚΟ στο χώρο του βιβλίου η οποία:

•	Ευνόησε σκανδαλωδώς ολίγους (ελάχιστους) και αγνόησε και περιθωριοποίησε όλους τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους του βιβλίου (συγγραφείς, εκδότες, βιβλιοπώλες κ.λπ.).
•	Δε συνεργάστηκε ποτέ σοβαρά και μεθοδικά με τα συλλογικά όργανα των εκδοτών και βιβλιοπωλών.
•	Πήρε τις εκθέσεις του εξωτερικού από την Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών (Π.Ο.ΕΒ), πετυχαίνοντας το αδιανόητο: να πηγαίνουμε ως χώρα σε λιγότερες εκθέσεις σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και να ξοδεύουμε περισσότερα χρήματα.
•	Δεν κατάφερε να αυξήσει την φιλαναγνωσία, όπως δείχνουν όλες οι έρευνες, ή έστω να συμβάλει με τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες ώστε να ανακοπεί η πτώση που παρατηρείται σ’ αυτόν τον τομέα.
•	Δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να μας δώσει αξιόπιστες στατιστικές και δεδομένα σχετικά με το βιβλίο, κάτι που το έχουμε ανάγκη ως κλάδος.
•	Διοργάνωσε διαγωνισμούς, όπως ο πρόσφατος για την φιλαναγνωσία, με αδιανόητη προχειρότητα και αδιαφάνεια, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξουν εντάσεις, διαμαρτυρίες και υπόνοιες ακόμα και για πρόσωπα που πιθανόν να μην είχαν καμία εμπλοκή.
•	
* Για όποιον θέλει να καταλάβει πώς λειτουργούσε το Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ., χαρακτηριστικό είναι το παράδειγμα, ότι κατά την ανταλλαγή γάλλων και ελλήνων εκδοτών (πάντοτε με έξοδα του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ.), πολλοί γάλλοι εκδότες, με κορυφαίο τον Gallimard, διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για ατυχείς επιλογές και την απουσία ελλήνων εκδοτών που έχουν εκδώσει έργα σημαντικών γάλλων διανοουμένων. 

Όλα τα παραπάνω οδήγησαν στην ορθότατη απόφαση του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού κ. Τζαβάρα να ζητήσει τις παραιτήσεις όλων των μελών του Δ.Σ. του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. Ο πρόσφατος διαγωνισμός ήταν απλώς το κερασάκι στην τούρτα. Ο Σύλλογος Εκδοτών Βιβλίου Αθηνών (Σ.Ε.Β.Α.) και η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών (Π.Ο.Ε.Β.) είχαν επισημάνει σε Δελτίο Τύπου (6/6/2012, επισυνάπτεται) το πώς λειτουργεί το Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. και είχαν ευχηθεί την κατάργηση του ή έστω τον περιορισμό του.

Περιέργως, στην σκληρή, ομολογουμένως, επιστολή που είχαμε στείλει τότε, απάντηση δε λάβαμε ποτέ –το Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. προτίμησε την σιωπή. Αντίθετα, δεχτήκαμε σφοδρή επίθεση από τον Κύκλο Ελληνικού Παιδικού Βιβλίου –ανώνυμη και ανυπόγραφη φυσικά– που, ως αυτόκλητος υπερασπιστής του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ., μας κατηγόρησε ότι δεν έχουμε αντιληφθεί την προσφορά και τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στο χώρο του βιβλίου. Οι απορίες που μας δημιούργησε η επίθεση αυτή, λύθηκαν όταν πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι ο κος Βαγγέλης Ηλιόπουλος του Κύκλου Ελληνικού Παιδικού Βιβλίου μετείχε στην επιτροπή του πρόσφατου διαγωνισμού για την φιλαναγνωσία.

Όλα αυτά αποδεικνύουν ξεκάθαρα ότι η πολύ σωστή απόφαση του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού κ. Τζαβάρα να «παραιτήσει» το Δ.Σ. του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. αποτελεί απλώς την βάση για να ελπίζουμε σε κάτι καλύτερο στο μέλλον. Αν απλώς αντικατασταθούν τα πρόσωπα, αλλά συνεχιστούν οι ίδιες πρακτικές, είναι βέβαιο ότι θα οδηγηθούμε στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αν δεν μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου με σωστές δομές και εύρυθμη λειτουργία, όπως το καταστατικό του επιτάσσει, και, πάνω απ’ όλα, ικανούς και αδιάβλητους ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς, τότε ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να καταργηθεί τελείως. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι εκπρόσωποι των εκδοτών και βιβλιοπωλών, κα Άννη Ραγιά και κος Γιώργος Στεφάνου, παραιτήθηκαν από το Δ.Σ. του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. (στις 28/2/2012), καταγγέλλοντας τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του.

Ο Σ.Ε.Β.Α. ως εκπρόσωπος της πλειοψηφίας των εκδοτών, και όχι ως σωματείο ειδικού σκοπού όπως άλλοι, υποστηρίζει την κατάργηση του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. με τη σημερινή του μορφή. Οι ραγδαίες τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις και η πρωτοφανής οικονομική δυσπραγία απαιτούν ως συνομιλητή των επαγγελματιών του βιβλίου μια στιβαρή, υπεύθυνη δημόσια υπηρεσία με εκτελεστικές αρμοδιότητες και συνετό προϋπολογισμό και όχι τις ψευδεπίγραφες, πανάκριβες «δράσεις» του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου. Όσα κονδύλια υπάρχουν δεν πρέπει να αναλίσκονται από την ενδιάμεση γραφειοκρατία.

Συγγραφείς, εκδότες και βιβλιοπώλες υπήρχαν και πριν από την ίδρυση του Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. – και μέσα σε συνθήκες άλλοτε ευνοϊκές και άλλοτε πολύ δυσχερείς, έφεραν πάντοτε το έργο τους σε πέρας, προσέφεραν ανεκτίμητα σε αξία και ποιότητα βιβλία με πολύ κόπο και προσωπικό κόστος, χωρίς απαραίτητα να λαμβάνουν εμπορικό κέρδος από αυτά. Διαβεβαιώνουμε τους πάντες ότι το ίδιο θα συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε και στο μέλλον είτε υπάρχει το Ε.ΚΕ.ΒΙ. είτε όχι.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Σ.Ε.Β.Α.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

> Πήρε τις εκθέσεις του εξωτερικού από την Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών (Π.Ο.ΕΒ), πετυχαίνοντας το αδιανόητο: να πηγαίνουμε ως χώρα σε λιγότερες εκθέσεις σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και να ξοδεύουμε περισσότερα χρήματα.



Δεν ξέρω τα εσωτερικά τους και άποψη δεν έχω (άλλη από το σχόλιο που έκανα πιο πάνω), αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτηθώ για τη χρήση τού «αδιανόητος» πιο πάνω. Σε ποια χώρα ζούσαν οι συντάκτες της ανακοίνωσης όλα αυτά τα χρόνια;


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Ούτε εγώ έχω άποψη, απλώς το είδα και το 'βαλα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2012)

να «*παραιτήσει*» το Δ.Σ. 

Με συγχωρείτε για τη διακοπή. Συνεχίστε.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2012)

Προς τι η διακοπή, Εαρίωνα; Να υποθέσω λόγω των εισαγωγικών; 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=παραιτω&dq=


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2012)

Για το μεταβατικό, Ζάζουλα. Μέχρι τούτη τη στιγμή που μου το υπέδειξες, το θεωρούσα «μη κανονικό».


----------



## elimeli (Dec 15, 2012)

Είναι εδώ και χρόνια γνωστή η αντίθεση μικροεκδοτών και μεγάλων, πολύ πριν δημιουργηθεί ο δεύτερος σύλλογος. Προφανώς με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο θα βγουν πολλά άπλυτα στη φόρα. Βεβαίως ήταν γνωστό ότι το ΕΚΕΒΙ κατασπαταλούσε χρήματα, ασκούσε επιτυχώς τον ημετερισμό, δεν έπαιρνε θέση (ως όφειλε) σε πολλά προβλήματα του χώρου. Θα ήταν ελπιδοφόρο αν άλλαζε τρόπο λειτουργίας, διάρθρωση και νοοτροπία, αλλά με ποια πολιτική βούληση; Ποιων; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου και όλα αυτά θυμίζουν (σε άλλη τάξη μεγέθους βέβαια) μεθοδεύσεις και σκάνδαλα σε ΠΑΕ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Λουκέτο στο Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου βάζει ο Τζαβάρας*

Με απόφαση του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Πολιτισμού Κώστα Τζαβάρα, το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ) θα κλείσει. Οπως μετέδωσε το ΑΠΕ, η ηγεσία του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού οδηγήθηκε σε αυτήν την απόφαση με το σκεπτικό ότι ο επί 19 χρόνια φορέας του έφτασε πλέον «σε σημείο που δεν επιτύγχανε τον στόχο του» και επίσης ότι «δεν υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα να διασπάται η κρατική δράση σε δημόσια νομικά πρόσωπα και σε αυτόνομους θύλακες λήψης αποφάσεων, που μάλλον σύγχυση προκαλούν».


Στο εξής, η κρατική πολιτική για το βιβλίο θα ασκείται από τη σχετική διεύθυνση του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού (Διεύθυνση Γραμμάτων), ενώ, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, δεν υπάρχει η πολιτική βούληση για απόλυση εργαζομένου. Αναζητείται μάλιστα η νομοθετική ρύθμιση, προκειμένου οι εργαζόμενοι στο ΕΚΕΒΙ να συνεχίσουν να εργάζονται με την ίδια σχέση εργασίας (π.χ. συμβάσεις αορίστου χρόνου) και να γίνει απορρόφησή τους από άλλους οργανισμούς.

Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες θέλουν να έχουν ληφθεί πρόνοιες για το πρόγραμμα «Φιλαναγνωσία», που όπως είναι γνωστό, προκάλεσε την απομάκρυνση της διευθύντριας του ΕΚΕΒΙ, Κατρίν Βελλισάρη, και του προέδρου του φορέα, Θανάση Βαλτινού, αλλά και τη μήνι του υπουργού Πολιτισμού Κώστα Τζαβάρα.

Το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ) ιδρύθηκε το 1994 από το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού ως νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, με σκοπό την εφαρμογή της εθνικής πολιτικής για την προώθηση του βιβλίου.

Σύμφωνα με τον ιδρυτικό του νόμο, το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ) είχε ως στόχο τον καθορισμό, τον σχεδιασμό και την εφαρμογή της εθνικής πολιτικής για την προώθηση του βιβλίου και της ανάγνωσης και ως προτεραιότητες την ενίσχυση της ανάγνωσης στην Ελλάδα, την προβολή και προώθηση του ελληνικού βιβλίου στο εξωτερικό και την καταγραφή των φαινομένων του χώρου (Παρατηρητήριο του Βιβλίου).

http://www.tanea.gr/politismos/article/?aid=4781213


Κάποιες βάσεις δεδομένων που φιλοξενούνται στον ιστότοπο, ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα εξαφανιστούν.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 12, 2013)

Βέβαια, είναι η γνωστή τακτική "Πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι". Τώρα το πολυπλόκαμο Υπουργείο Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού θα ασχοληθεί με τα ζητήματα που αφορούν το βιβλίο. Μπορούμε να κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι! Καληνύχτα σε όλους.


----------



## rogne (Jan 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο η διάλυση του ΕΚΕΒΙ συνδέεται με αυτή την "εξέλιξη". Ειλικρινά ελπίζω να συνδέονται: προσωπικά θα ήθελα το κράτος μου να διαλύει ό,τι βρίσκει με σχέδιο, όχι στην τύχη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Γριφώδες το σχόλιό σου, για μένα τουλάχιστον, rogne.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 13, 2013)

Και βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλές αντιδράσεις. Ενδεικτικά:

http://tvxs.gr/news/egrapsan-eipan/...eilimmeni-apofasi-gia-tin-katargisi-toy-ekebi

http://www.lifo.gr/team/readersdigest/35279

http://rosetabooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/12/οχι-στο-κλείσιμο-του-εκεβι-οχι-στο-πον/


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Σε καιρούς οικονομικά δύσκολους κάποιοι τομείς πλήττονται περισσότερο από άλλους. Ο πολιτισμός είναι το αποπαίδι πολλών κυβερνήσεων και οι φτωχότερες κυβερνήσεις ίσως να μπαίνουν στον πειρασμό να το στείλουν να εκπορνευτεί. Εκεί πάντως που χρειάζεται ένας σούπερ μάνατζερ, με γνώση του χώρου και ευελιξία να βγάλει από τη μύγα ξίγκι και από τη μιζέρια πολιτισμό, σε συνεργασία με κάθε άνθρωπο που μπορεί να έχει ιδέες και όχι ιδεοληψίες, αναθέσανε το υπουργείο σε έναν δικηγόρο που λες και έχει βάλει στόχο να αφήσει το χειρότερο όνομα στον καταταλαιπωρημένο χώρο. Σας παρακαλώ, αν κάνω λάθος στις εκτιμήσεις μου και αν ο υπουργός έχει κάνει εύστοχες, πετυχημένες κινήσεις, να μου τις πείτε γιατί είμαι άτομο καλής προαίρεσης.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Εγώ το Βιβλιονέτ το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ. Ελπίζω να μη σταματήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

Πάντως διαφωνώ με την άποψη ότι ντε και καλά οι κρατικά χρηματοδοτούμενοι "ανεξάρτητοι" φορείς είναι οπωσδήποτε καλύτεροι από μια υπηρεσία μέσα στο αντίστοιχο υπουργείο. Αντιθέτως, είναι πιο πιθανό να γίνεται σπατάλη στους φορείς, αφού δεν έχουν στη διάθεσή τους το δυναμικό και τις δυνατότητες ενός υπουργείου και πρέπει να προσλαμβάνουν γραμματείς και φαρισαίους έξτρα κλπ κλπ. Σε περιόδους οικονομικής δυσχέρειας η κατάργηση δεν συνεπάγεται ότι δεν θα γίνεται η δουλειά αλλιώς. 
Και σε περιόδους οικονομικής άνεσης δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βρίσκεται η έδρα τέτοιων οργανισμών στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ή στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αντιθέτως, προσφέρονται για αποκέντρωση, κι έχουμε άλλες 20 πρωτεύουσες νομών που έχουν εύκολη πρόσβαση στην Αθήνα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 13, 2013)

Αυτό που με τρελαίνει εμένα είναι ότι εφαρμόζεται η λογική του "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι".

Edit: δεν πρόλαβα να καλοπατήσω το έντερ εδώ, και πάω στο φέισμπουκ και πέφτω στην ανάρτηση του Ν. Σαραντάκου με τίτλο "Πονάει κεφάλι, κλείσει ΕΚΕΒΙ". Που όμως το λινκ του δεν με στέλνει πουθενά. (Νίκοοοοο!)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 13, 2013)

Ποιοι ακριβώς υπάλληλοι θα απορροφηθούν σε άλλες υπηρεσίες; Οι αορίστου χρόνου στο ΕΚΕΒΙ είναι ελάχιστοι σε σχέση με τους ορισμένου χρόνου που έχει λήξει η σύμβασή τους από το καλοκαίρι και έχουν μείνει απλήρωτοι για μήνες και είτε παίρνουν προκαταβολές είτε τους χρωστάνε όλο το ποσό. Είναι οι ίδιοι υπάλληλοι που πήγαιναν κάθε μέρα στο γραφείο με αυτές τις συνθήκες για να μη χάσουν τη δυνατότητα να διεκδικήσουν και τα δεδουλευμένα και τους κορόιδευε η διεύθυνση με χίλιους δυο τρόπους από πάνω. 

Επίσης, δεν σημαίνει ότι η απερχόμενη διεύθυνση επιτελούσε κάποιο έργο και προωθούσε το βιβλίο με τον σωστό τρόπο. Βιβλία προωθούσε σίγουρα, αλλά το θέμα είναι ποιανών και πώς. Το λέω για να μην τα βάψουμε και μαύρα που έφυγε. Το ότι μπορεί να υπάρξουν και χειρότερα, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, πάντα εκπλησσόμαστε με το πόσο χειρότερα μπορούν να γίνουν τα πράγματα κάθε φορά. 

Παρ' όλα αυτά και άλλα πολλά που γνωρίζω, στενοχωριέμαι που κλείνει το ΕΚΕΒΙ και για τους αξιόλογους υπαλλήλους του (μια μερίδα τους) αλλά και γιατί στα δικά μου μάτια είναι μια ήττα του πολιτισμού αυτό και ως άνθρωπος που θέλω να τον υπηρετώ, δεν μπορώ να μη θλίβομαι.


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Οι αορίστου χρόνου στο ΕΚΕΒΙ είναι ελάχιστοι σε σχέση με τους ορισμένου χρόνου που έχει λήξει η σύμβασή τους από το καλοκαίρι και έχουν μείνει απλήρωτοι για μήνες και είτε παίρνουν προκαταβολές είτε τους χρωστάνε όλο το ποσό.



Πιάνομαι από αυτό για να διευκρινίσω προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου που φάνηκε σκοτεινό στον Κώστα, αν και ίσως έχει ήδη φωτιστεί από τα ποστ που ακολούθησα: ισχυρίστηκα απλώς ότι το ΕΚΕΒΙ, μαζί με τη biblionet, πήγαιναν για λουκέτο από το καλοκαίρι, και γι' αυτό (πιθανολογώ) ο ΟΣΔΕΛ άλλαξε το σύστημά του, καθότι το ισχύον μέχρι φέτος προϋπέθετε τη λειτουργία της biblionet. Αυτή η εκτίμηση, βέβαια, παίρνει ως δεδομένο ότι ο ΟΣΔΕΛ ήταν ενήμερος για τις προθέσεις του υπουργείου, πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω. Δεν μπορώ επίσης να αποδείξω ότι το πρόσφατο θλιβερό "σκανδαλάκι" ήταν η κατάλληλη αφορμή που έψαχνε το υπουργείο για να βάλει σε εφαρμογή το σχέδιό του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Θέλουν να κλείσει π.χ. η biblionet; Ή θέλουν να τη δώσουν σε ιδιώτες; Τι ξέρετε ή τι υπονοείτε;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> δεν πρόλαβα να καλοπατήσω το έντερ εδώ, και πάω στο φέισμπουκ και πέφτω στην ανάρτηση του Ν. Σαραντάκου με τίτλο "Πονάει κεφάλι, κλείσει ΕΚΕΒΙ". Που όμως το λινκ του δεν με στέλνει πουθενά. (Νίκοοοοο!)



Είναι σαν το στικάκι, προχρονολογημένο.


----------



## rogne (Jan 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Θέλουν να κλείσει π.χ. η biblionet; Ή θέλουν να τη δώσουν σε ιδιώτες; Τι ξέρετε ή τι υπονοείτε;



Υπονοώ μόνο ότι, στο δικό μου το μυαλό, δεν μπορεί να μη σχετίζεται η καλοκαιρινή διακήρυξη του ΟΣΔΕΛ, ότι η biblionet, από το 2013 και μετά, δεν θα χρησιμοποιείται από τον Οργανισμό, με το κλείσιμο του ΕΚΕΒΙ, που είναι ο δημιουργός και διαχειριστής της biblionet, στις αρχές του 2013. Ό,τι κι αν συμβεί στο εξής με τη biblionet, είτε κλείσει είτε περάσει σε ιδιώτες, δεν θα έχει από πίσω της το κύρος του ΕΚΕΒΙ ώστε να μπορεί να λειτουργεί σαν οιονεί επίσημη βάση δεδομένων. Νομίζω ότι η τωρινή εξέλιξη δικαιολογεί αναδρομικά την αλλαγή συστήματος του ΟΣΔΕΛ πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι η τότε δήλωση του προέδρου του Οργανισμού. Δεν πρόκειται για καμιά θεωρία συνωμοσίας, ούτε για γνώση κάποιου επτασφράγιστου μυστικού: συνδυάζω τις δύο εξελίξεις και μου φαίνονται αλληλένδετες. Το μόνο "πρόβλημα" είναι ότι προϋποθέτουν ένα σχέδιο μηνών με κατάληξη το κλείσιμο του ΕΚΕΒΙ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Όλα είναι πιθανά, κι εγώ είμαι τελείως αδαής ως προς όλα τούτα. Πάντως, πρόσφατα που πήγα στον ΟΣΔΕΛ για την είσπραξη και ρώτησα την υπάλληλο για το λόγο της αλλαγής, μου είπε, for what it's worth, αφού μια απλή υπάλληλος είναι, πως "αποφασίσαμε έτσι γιατί τα λεφτά δεν τα δίνει η Βιβλιονέτ ούτε το ΕΚΕΒΙ, εμείς τα δίνουμε, οπότε είναι καλύτερο να είμαστε σε άμεση επαφή με τους συμβεβλημένους μας".


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Αυτό που με τρελαίνει εμένα είναι ότι εφαρμόζεται η λογική του "πονάει χέρι, κόψει χέρι".
> 
> Edit: δεν πρόλαβα να καλοπατήσω το έντερ εδώ, και πάω στο φέισμπουκ και πέφτω στην ανάρτηση του Ν. Σαραντάκου με τίτλο "Πονάει κεφάλι, κλείσει ΕΚΕΒΙ". Που όμως το λινκ του δεν με στέλνει πουθενά. (Νίκοοοοο!)



Γράφοντας το αυριανό άρθρο πάτησα καταλάθος το πλήκτρο της δημοσίευσης κι αμέσως το απέσυρα. Συμβαίνει καμιά φορά... :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Κατάλαβα (πολλά). Όπως ότι τα στοιχήματα για τον τίτλο του αυριανού σαραντάκειου άρθρου είναι πιο σίγουρα από τα στοιχήματα για την τύχη της biblionet.


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2013)

Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος, ήδη άλλαξα μια λέξη :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2013)

Η ΔΗΜΑΡ εξέδωσε σχετική ανακοίνωση: ΔΗΜΑΡ κατά Τζαβάρα για το ΕΚΕΒΙ.

Έδιτ: Και το φρέσκο άρθρο του sarant: Πονάει κεφάλι, κλείνει ΕΚΕΒΙ.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 14, 2013)

elimeli said:


> Μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο Βιβλιονέτ δίνει τα εξής στοιχεία για τα βιβλία παιδικής, εφηβικής και νεανικής λογοτεχνίας Ελλήνων συγγραφέων (2011):
> *Πατάκης: 43 τίτλους*
> *Μίνωας: 21*
> *Άγκυρα: 56*
> ...



Εδώ, πάντως, η Έλενα Πατάκη γράφει τα εξής:



> 1. Οι Εκδόσεις Πατάκη κατέχουν ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από 25% στο σύνολο των κυκλοφορούντων λογοτεχνικών βιβλίων από Έλληνες συγγραφείς. Θυμίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με τη δημοσιευμένη προκήρυξη, το ζητούμενο από την επιτροπή δεν ήταν να επιλέξει απλώς παιδικά βιβλία, αλλά να επιλέξει παιδικά βιβλία κατά 75-80% Ελλήνων συγγραφέων, με κριτήρια κυρίως ποιοτικά.



Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο (καθώς αναφέρει λογοτεχνικά βιβλία από Έλληνες συγγραφείς, όχι παιδικά) αλλά είναι σίγουρα σχετικό.

Νομίζω ο sarant τα θέτει όλα αυτά τα ζητήματα πολύ καλά: σίγουρα υπήρξε δεοντολογικό σφάλμα, αλλά οι αντιδράσεις φαίνεται πως είχαν άλλα κίνητρα. Αυτό ισχύει, σημειώνω εγώ, τόσο για την κίνηση του υπουργού (που μάλλον αφορμή έψαχνε), όσο και για το αρχικό άρθρο του Βήματος (το οποίο απλώς αγνόησε τα ποσοτικά στοιχεία γιατί ήθελε να διογκώσει το ζήτημα).


----------



## elimeli (Jan 15, 2013)

Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω σήμερα στα _Νέα_ http://www.tanea.gr/politismos/article/?aid=4781811, ήδη πριν έξι μήνες ο ΟΣΔΕΛ είχε εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για τη Βιβλιονέτ και τώρα επανέρχεται δριμύτερος. Άρα, είχε δίκιο ο rogne σε προηγούμενη ανάρτησή του, προφανώς μεθοδεύονταν πράγματα. Δεν μου φαίνεται να περνάει η Βιβλιονέτ στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη με τα προβλήματα που αναφέρει η διευθύντριά της. Άρα, ζήτω η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία κι ας ανάψουμε για άλλη μια φορά στην τρικομματική!

ΥΓ. Ας θυμηθούμε ποιο είναι το ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ: http://www.osdel.gr/index.php?page=article&article_id=42


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ας πετάξουμε γι' άλλη μια φορά και μια κορώνα για την τρικομματική. Άλλωστε δεν κοστίζει και τίποτα...

Επειδή η σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ μπήκε περίπου εν είδει αναθέματος, αναρωτιέμαι ως πότε παλικάρια θα ευλογούμε/ηρωοποιούμε/θυματοποιούμε την οποιαδήποτε κρατική ή κρατικίστικη κατάσταση, άσχετα από το αν επιτελεί τον σκοπό της ύπαρξής της ή απλώς κατάντησε να ευλογάει τα γένια της, και αντίθετα θα κατακεραυνώνουμε, θα δαιμονοποιούμε και θα πετάμε εκ προοιμίου στο πυρ το εξώτερο κάθε τι που μυρίζει ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.
Μ' αυτό δεν θέλω ούτε και προσπαθώ να πάρω το μέρος κανενός. Απλώς δεν γίνεται να μην προσέξω πόσο αποτελεσματικός είναι ο καθένας στο έργο που ανέλαβε. Και φοβάμαι πως καμιά τρικομματική ή άλλος μπαμπούλας δεν απαξίωσε το ΕΚΕΒΙ. Μόνο του έβαλε τα δάχτυλά του και έβγαλε τα μάτια του. Τώρα, αν κάποιος σπεύσει να του δώσει μια για να πάει κάτω μία ώρα αρχύτερα, ας έχουμε πάντα στο μυαλό μας ότι ζούμε στην πραγματικότητα και όχι σε κανέναν παράδεισο. Από αυτούς που δεν υπάρχουν _πουθενά_.


----------



## elimeli (Jan 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ας πετάξουμε γι' άλλη μια φορά και μια κορώνα για την τρικομματική. Άλλωστε δεν κοστίζει και τίποτα...
> 
> Επειδή η σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ μπήκε περίπου εν είδει αναθέματος, αναρωτιέμαι ως πότε παλικάρια θα ευλογούμε/ηρωοποιούμε/θυματοποιούμε την οποιαδήποτε κρατική ή κρατικίστικη κατάσταση, άσχετα από το αν επιτελεί τον σκοπό της ύπαρξής της ή απλώς κατάντησε να ευλογάει τα γένια της, και αντίθετα θα κατακεραυνώνουμε, θα δαιμονοποιούμε και θα πετάμε εκ προοιμίου στο πυρ το εξώτερο κάθε τι που μυρίζει ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.
> Μ' αυτό δεν θέλω ούτε και προσπαθώ να πάρω το μέρος κανενός. Απλώς δεν γίνεται να μην προσέξω πόσο αποτελεσματικός είναι ο καθένας στο έργο που ανέλαβε. Και φοβάμαι πως καμιά τρικομματική ή άλλος μπαμπούλας δεν απαξίωσε το ΕΚΕΒΙ. Μόνο του έβαλε τα δάχτυλά του και έβγαλε τα μάτια του. Τώρα, αν κάποιος σπεύσει να του δώσει μια για να πάει κάτω μία ώρα αρχύτερα, ας έχουμε πάντα στο μυαλό μας ότι ζούμε στην πραγματικότητα και όχι σε κανέναν παράδεισο. Από αυτούς που δεν υπάρχουν _πουθενά_.



Το κερί κοστίζει, γι' αυτό και το ξέχασα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου και συγκεκριμένα στην κορόνα (χα, χα, χα!). Αστειεύομαι... Όχι, δεν παρέθεσα το ΔΣ του ΟΣΔΕΛ εν είδει αναθέματος, κάθε άλλο, απλώς προτιμώ να ξέρω πρόσωπα (και πράγματα). Γιατί και η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία και η κρατική αναποτελεσματικότητα και οι ρεμούλες σε κάθε επίπεδο με έχουν κάνει καχύποπτη. Όσο για το ΕΚΕΒΙ, ας συμφωνήσουμε στο προφανές: ότι το κατάργησε η παρούσα κυβέρνηση (μαζί με πλείστα άλλα δικαιώματα).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

elimeli said:


> Όσο για το ΕΚΕΒΙ, ας συμφωνήσουμε στο προφανές: ότι το κατάργησε η παρούσα κυβέρνηση (μαζί με πλείστα άλλα δικαιώματα).



A trifle too obvious, που έλεγε και κάποια άλλη ψυχή πριν από μερικές μέρες.
Ευχαρίστως να συμφωνήσουμε στο προφανές, αλλά να ξύσουμε λιγάκι και την επιφάνειά του; Η παρούσα κυβέρνηση δεν το κατάργησε επειδή ξύπνησε ένα πρωί και είπε, _ορ' τι θα καταργήσω σήμερα, τι θα καταργήσω; Γιουρίκα! Δεν καταργώ το ΕΚΕΒΙ;_* 1) Το εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσόν έδωσε καμπόσες αφορμές, νεσπά; 2) Η κατάργηση δεν έγινε εν πολιτικοκοινωνικώ κενώ, αλλά σε περίοδο βαθύτατης οικονομικής -και όχι μόνο- κρίσης.

*Ο σαρκασμός προφανώς δεν απευθύνεται σ' εσένα προσωπικά. 
υγ. Δυστυχώς τείνω να γίνω άγρια πραγματίστρια· άσπρη γάτα - μαύρη γάτα, ποντίκια να πιάνει, που έλεγε και ο Ντενγκ. Με την προϋπόθεση να της έχεις δείξει τα σωστά ποντίκια. Και ποια είναι τα σωστά ποντίκια; Εμ... εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2013)

A trifle too obvious = Μια σταλιά παραπάνω απ' όσο χρειάζεται προφανές


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2013)

Να και η ανακοίνωση των εργαζομένων του ΕΚΕΒΙ:

Αθήνα, 15.1.2013

Ανακοίνωση των εργαζομένων στο Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου

Στο πλαίσιο της σημερινής κρίσης και της ενορχηστρωμένα βάρβαρης επίθεσης που δέχτηκε η πολιτική για το βιβλίο και το ίδιο το ΕΚΕΒΙ, μετά και από την απόφαση «κατάργησής του», που ανακοίνωσε ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός κ. Τζαβάρας, εμείς, οι 35 εργαζόμενοι του ΕΚΕΒΙ, απλήρωτοι για μήνες, θα θέλαμε να διευκρινίσουμε τα εξής:

Οι επιτυχημένες δράσεις και τα προγράμματα του ΕΚΕΒΙ (Εκθέσεις Βιβλίου στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, Φεστιβάλ Νέων Λογοτεχνών, Φιλαναγνωσία, Μικρός Αναγνώστης, Βιβλιονέτ, Έρευνες, Παρατηρητήριο Ψηφιακού Βιβλίου, Πρόγραμμα Φράσις για την ενίσχυση των μεταφράσεων, διμερείς και διεθνείς σχέσεις, Εργαστήρι του Βιβλίου, Λέσχες Ανάγνωσης, Βραβείο Αναγνωστών, διατήρηση και ανανέωση ποικίλων αρχείων και συλλογών συγγραφέων, εκδοτών, βιβλιοπωλών, βιβλιοθηκών κ.ά.) ήταν και είναι οι άνθρωποί του – δεν θα υπήρχαν χωρίς αυτούς. Η πραγματοποίησή τους έχει συγκεντρώσει επαινετικά σχόλια, στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.
Εργαζόμαστε στο ΕΚΕΒΙ, οι περισσότεροι από εμάς για πολλά χρόνια, χωρίς ούτε τα στοιχειώδη εργασιακά δικαιώματα (δηλαδή με μπλοκάκι, χωρίς ΙΚΑ, αποζημίωση απολύσεως ή ταμείο ανεργίας, και τους τελευταίους έντεκα μήνες, μάλιστα, χωρίς καν σύμβαση), με συνέπεια, επαγγελματισμό και αγάπη για το βιβλίο.
Δεν ανεχόμαστε να στρέφεται εν τέλει εις βάρος μας η καταπάτηση των εργασιακών μας δικαιωμάτων και η πολύχρονη «ομηρία» μας υπό το ρόλο του «συμβασιούχου». Υπενθυμίζουμε, δε, ότι το ΕΚΕΒΙ δημιουργήθηκε το 1994 για να ξεπεραστεί η δυσκαμψία του «στενού» δημόσιου τομέα να παράξει το παραπάνω έργο. 

Το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου είναι ένας φορέας που κοστίζει ελάχιστα στο δημόσιο και φέρνει πίσω πολλαπλάσια. Η κομβική του θέση στο χώρο του Πολιτισμού του επέτρεψε να διαχειρίζεται με επιτυχία δύο Προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ και να διεκδικεί κι άλλα. Η Έκθεση Παιδικού κι Εφηβικού Βιβλίου και το Φεστιβάλ Νέων Λογοτεχνών είναι μονάχα δύο από αυτά που δρομολογούσε η προηγούμενη Διοίκηση…
Σε τι εξυπηρετεί λοιπόν αυτή τη στιγμή η κατάργηση ενός Φορέα με Διαχειριστική Επάρκεια και σωρευμένη τεχνογνωσία στην υλοποίηση συγχρηματοδοτούμενων προγραμμάτων, όταν τα ΕΣΠΑ είναι κατά γενική ομολογία ο βασικός μοχλός για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας;
Ποια λογική «εξοικονόμησης» υπαγορεύει να ακυρώνει κανείς ένα «εργαλείο» πολιτιστικής ανάπτυξης που θα μπορούσε, με λίγη προσπάθεια και φαντασία, να το καταστήσει πολύ πιο παραγωγικό κι αποτελεσματικό;
Τέλος, πέρα από τα ευχολόγια, ποιος αλήθεια παίρνει την ευθύνη για τον κίνδυνο ματαίωσης στην πράξη των δύο Προγραμμάτων που θα έπρεπε αυτή της στιγμή να «τρέχουν» με δυναμισμό, και συγκεκριμένα της 10ης Διεθνούς Έκθεσης Βιβλίου Θεσσαλονίκης (είχε συμφωνηθεί για φέτος να είναι τιμώμενη χώρα η Μεγάλη Βρετανία) και του Προγράμματος «Καινοτόμες δράσεις για την ενίσχυση της Φιλαναγνωσίας των μαθητών»;

Ζητούμε, έστω και τώρα, ο Υπουργός, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την εκφρασμένη βούληση της συντριπτικής πλειονότητας του κόσμου του βιβλίου, να μην επιμείνει στην απόφασή του και να διατηρήσει ζωντανό το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου.

Οι εργαζόμενοι του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Στην Athens Voice βρήκα άρθρο της Μυρσίνης Ζορμπά, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν η πρώτη διευθύντρια του ΕΚΕΒΙ.
http://athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/419/γιατί-έκλεισαν-το-εκεβι


----------



## elimeli (Jan 16, 2013)

Πολύ αξιοπρεπής η τοποθέτηση της κ. Ζορμπά, φωτίζει με ευθυκρισία το όλο σκηνικό. Κρατάω τα εξής για τις επιτροπές και τη λειτουργία τους: 

Επειδή, όμως, η σκανδαλολογία είναι της μόδας, δυο λόγια και γι’ αυτήν. Η πρώτη πολιτική απόφαση του Θάνου Μικρούτσικου το 1993, πριν ακόμη την ίδρυση του ΕΚΕΒΙ, ήταν, όχι τυχαία, η κατάργηση των επιτροπών αγοράς βιβλίων. Είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα, βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας μια επιτροπή που σκανδαλίζει τον υπουργό και οδηγεί σε λουκέτο το θεσμό.
Αλλά το σκάνδαλο δεν είναι τόσο οι αποφάσεις μιας επιτροπής, όσο η ίδια η λειτουργία των επιτροπών. Εάν οφείλει το υπουργείο και οι οργανισμοί του να εξασφαλίζουν βιβλία σε κάποιους –σχολεία, βιβλιοθήκες, έδρες νεοελληνικών κ.λπ.– τότε είναι σκάνδαλο να τα επιλέγουν κάποιοι άλλοι πέρα από τους ίδιους τους ωφελούμενους.

Καμία επιτροπή δεν είναι αδέκαστη, καμία επιτροπή δεν γνωρίζει καλύτερα από τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους τις πραγματικές ανάγκες τους, καμία σοφή λίστα δεν γλιτώνει από τη δημιουργία αμφιβόλου αξίας ή έστω αμεροληψίας Κανόνα, καμία μαζική αγορά δεν προσφέρει καν οικονομία – δέστε τα όργια των φοιτητικών συγγραμμάτων επί δεκαετίες. Ταυτόχρονα, οι αποκεντρωμένες επιλογές απομακρύνουν τους κινδύνους συνδιαλλαγής και προσφέρουν πλουραλισμό, καλλιεργώντας μια ώριμη σχέση ανάμεσα στους συνομιλητές-φορείς.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Ωραία η άποψη να αποφασίζουν οι αναγνώστες τι θα περιέχει μια βιβλιοθήκη, αλλά τι γίνεται όταν οι αναγνώστες είναι παιδιά; Θα αποφασίζουν τα παιδιά; Θα αποφασίζουν οι γονείς; Ο δάσκαλος; 
Κι αν οι μικροί θέλουν να διαβάσουν αναγνώσματα ακατάλληλα για την ηλικία τους; Κι αν οι μεγάλοι είναι π.χ. Σαϊεντολόγοι και θέλουν να περιέχει η βιβλιοθήκη τα άπαντα του Χάμπαρντ; Ή ναζιστές; Ή γενικώς βαρεμένοι;
ΟΚ, ένας τρόπος είναι να επιλέγουν από μια μεγάλη λίστα. Η οποία μεγάλη λίστα θα έχει καθοριστεί από ... επιτροπή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2013)

Ανοίξανε και συλλογή υπογραφών σε έκκληση.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, ένας τρόπος είναι να επιλέγουν από μια μεγάλη λίστα. Η οποία μεγάλη λίστα θα έχει καθοριστεί από ... επιτροπή.


Πες πες, βρίσκονται λύσεις (ακόμα κι όταν τα λες μόνη σου). Αρκεί να υπάρχει αρκετό πες-πες από έξυπνους και λογικούς ανθρώπους.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 16, 2013)

Και από την Κύπρο συμπαράσταση: http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CE%B2%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BF%CE%B8%CE%B7%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%BF.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Τι συμβαίνει με το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου


----------



## rogne (Jan 15, 2014)

http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/sto-elliniko-idryma-politismoy-metaferontai-oi-armodiotites-toy-ekebi


----------



## rogne (Jan 15, 2014)

rogne said:


> http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/sto-elliniko-idryma-politismoy-metaferontai-oi-armodiotites-toy-ekebi



_Το ΕΚΕΒΙ στο Δίκτυο 21!_


----------



## rogne (Jan 24, 2014)

Στο biblionet.gr μας υποδέχεται η ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση του σωματείου εργαζομένων του ΕΚΕΒΙ:



> ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ
> email: [email protected]
> 
> Αθήνα 24 Ιανουαρίου 2014
> ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2014)

*2 επίκαιρα θέματα για το βιβλίο* 
Άρθρο του Θανάση Χειμωνά για το ΕΚΕΒΙ και την ενιαία τιμή βιβλίου
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/2-επίκαιρα-θέματα-για-το-βιβλίο

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφει στο πρώτο μισό, έχω αντιρρήσεις ως προς τα επιχειρήματα στο δεύτερο μισό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Το θέμα της ενιαίας τιμής είναι περίπλοκο. Ισχύει π.χ. και στις δύο γερμανόφωνες χώρες της ΕΕ που ξέρω (και μάλιστα, η αυστριακή ενιαία τιμή είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη γερμανική ενιαία τιμή --του ίδιου βιβλίου). Από την άλλη, και σήμερα, με την ενιαία τιμή, η αγορά βοά με ιστορίες φρίκης για φέσια που έχουν φάει οι εκδότες από μεγαβιβλιοπωλεία και υπεραγοροβιβλιοπωλεία. Τέλος, τα μικρά βιβλιοπωλεία σιγά μην περιμένανε να ζήσουν από τα βιβλία. Ζούνε κυρίως πουλώντας χαρτικά, σχολικά, παιχνίδια, χειροτεχνίες, αναλώσιμα και άλλα σχετικά.

Ίσως πρέπει να θυμόμαστε πως ό,τι μπορεί να ψηφιοποιείται, αλλάζει η αγορά του. Αλλά αυτά, τα έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει πολλές φορές.


----------



## rogne (Feb 9, 2014)

Νέα ανακοίνωση του σωματείου εργαζομένων του ΕΚΕΒΙ, στο biblionet.gr:



> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑΣ (6/2/2014)
> 
> Από σημερινά δημοσιεύματα πληροφορηθήκαμε πως ο Υπουργός κ. Παναγιωτόπουλος διαβεβαίωσε τους εκπροσώπους του εκδοτικού και λογοτεχνικού χώρου με τους οποίους συναντήθηκε χθες ότι «η ένταξη των αρμοδιοτήτων του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου στο αναμορφούμενο Ίδρυμα Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού (όπως μετονομάζεται το Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Πολιτισμού) προχωρεί εντατικά».
> 
> ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2014)

Πρωταπριλιάτικο;
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/78...tosi-tou-ekebi-sto-elliniko-idruma-politismou


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

Τελικά δεν ξέρουμε αν κάτι ανήκει στα αισιόδοξα μηνύματα ή στα πρωταπριλιάτικα. :) Πάντως, η βάση της BiblioΝet ανοίγει πια χωρίς μηνύματα απεργών, αν και με κενά ενημέρωσης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Επιστολή που διάβασα στην Καθημερινή:


*Το ΕΚΕΒΙ έπρεπε να πεθάνει*

Κύριε διευθυντά
Για τον κόσμο του βιβλίου και όχι μόνο το άρθρο της κ. Σελλά «Έκθεση βιβλίου αλλά όχι διεθνής» («Κ», 24.3.2015) αναφερόμενο στη 12η (τέως) Διεθνή Έκθεση Βιβλίου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στο οποίο διαπιστώνεται ο από πέρυσι μαρασμός της έκθεσης, δημιούργησε στενοχώρια κι απογοήτευση. Μία ακόμα εμβληματική ελληνική πρωτοβουλία στον ευρωπαϊκό πνευματικό χώρο, η οποία δημιουργήθηκε με τα χρήματα του ελληνικού λαού, σβήνει.

Συγκεκριμένα στην έκθεση αυτή επί 11 χρόνια λάμβαναν μέρος κάθε χρόνο με δικά τους περίπτερα περίπου 200 εκδότες και γύρω στις 20 ξένες χώρες με επίσημες συμμετοχές (υπήρχε πάντα η τιμώμενη). Κατά το τριήμερο της έκθεσης λάμβαναν χώρα πάνω από 200 ποικίλες εκδηλώσεις με την παρουσία Ελλήνων και ξένων συγγραφέων (επιτυχημένο πρόγραμμα ΕΣΠΑ).

Για τη μοιραία κατάληξη της έκθεσης ευθύνεται το πνεύμα εξόντωσης κατά του Εθνικού Κέντρου Βιβλίου που εξέφρασαν δύο υπουργοί Πολιτισμού της κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά.

Δεν είναι όμως μόνον η έκθεση. Από τις δραστηριότητες του ΕΚΕΒΙ υπολειτουργεί ο τόσο αναγνωρισμένος και αποδεκτός διαδικτυακός κόμβος της Βιβλιονέτ, στο οποίο μέσα σε 24 ώρες γινόταν η καταγραφή με πλήρη στοιχεία των νέων εκδόσεων. Η επιτυχία της Βιβλιονέτ αποδεικνύεται από το ότι σήμερα έχουμε δύο λειτουργούντα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα: το ένα στο Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Πολιτισμού (μέρος της παλαιάς Βιβλιονέτ), το άλλο στον ΟΣΔΕΛ ενώ ένα τρίτο οργανώνουν οι εκδόσεις Πατάκη («Επί τον ιματισμόν μου έβαλον κλήρον...»).

Στο ΕΚΕΒΙ έγινε πρωτοποριακό έργο για το βιβλίο. Με πολλά προβλήματα, με πολλές αδυναμίες / ελλείψεις. Είναι γνωστό –ας μου επιτραπεί– ότι ήμουν μεταξύ εκείνων που δημοσιοποιήσαμε ήδη από το 2004 λάθη. Αυτά όμως δεν αναιρούν το πρόγραμμα (ΕΣΠΑ) της «Φιλαναγνωσίας» (συνεργασία με 960 σχολεία σε όλη την Ελλάδα), τις 380 Λέσχες Ανάγνωσης, την κατάρτιση αρχείων με πλήρη στοιχεία για 2.200 Έλληνες συγγραφείς, για 1.945 βιβλιοπωλεία στην Ελλάδα, για 18.500 μεταφράσεις έργων Ελλήνων συγγραφέων, το πρόγραμμα «Φράσις» για επιχορήγηση μεταφράσεων Ελλήνων συγγραφέων στο εξωτερικό (το ελληνικό κράτος οφείλει από ετών περίπου 30.000 ευρώ σε εκδοτικούς οίκους του εξωτερικού που με συμβόλαια έκαναν μεταφράσεις), το πρωτοποριακό Εργαστήρι Δημιουργικής Γραφής (έχουν δημιουργηθεί δεκάδες παρόμοια μετά το ΕΚΕΒΙ), τη ζωντάνια στον χώρο του βιβλίου με εκδηλώσεις – εκδόσεις – κ.ά. πολλά.

Κατά τον νόμο, το ΕΚΕΒΙ το κληρονόμησε το Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Πολιτισμού. Δεν έδωσαν όμως στο ΕΙΠ τα κονδύλια ούτε το εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό του ΕΚΕΒΙ που χρειάζονται για τη συνέχιση της λειτουργίας του. Το πρόγραμμα των δύο υπουργών πρόβλεπε τον στραγγαλισμό και όχι την αναδημιουργία στη λειτουργία του ΕΚΕΒΙ. Το γιατί είναι πασίγνωστο στους παροικούντες τον χώρο του βιβλίου.

Διονύσης Κ. Μαγκλιβέρας - Τελευταίος (άμισθος - εθελοντής) αντιπρόεδρος - διευθύνων του ΕΚΕΒΙ​
http://www.kathimerini.gr/811487/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/grammata-anagnwstwn​


----------

